# Post pics of Candy Rootbeer paint jobs



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyone has any pictures of a ride with a nice dark candy rootbeer brown paint job?
Post what you have.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil with flake ans solid...over silever base with large gold flake


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

That's a nice Rootbeer there. Nice bike too. Thanks bro.
I'm trying to get some ideas for my 50 bomb.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

The base color








The final product


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73donk (Feb 15, 2008)




----------

